# Done at the groomers



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://i1062.photobucket.com/albums...2-776A-43C9-8E71-3CD4FF99CA0D_zpsinmmnxlh.jpg









My Laurel


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Laurel looks beautiful!

Debbie, I have missed seeing you here.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Laurel looks beautiful. She has that look in her eye though that she's a little ticked off that you sent her to the groomer. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE that haircut! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure that I posted about the right Dog on the other post???? Is that Dewey or Laurel?
Laurel does look fantastic.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow---great grooming---beautiful girl!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

She looks so pretty!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As gorgeous as ever. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Not sure that I posted about the right Dog on the other post???? Is that Dewey or Laurel?
> Laurel does look fantastic.


This was Laurel I posted another of Dewey. I think you got it right!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just had Maddie's spa day. Laurel and Maddie have the same haircut. :wub: Laurel you and Maddie just might be long lost twins:innocent: humming who's the one in the brown bow, is that Dewey, if so, then he's the one that looks like Maddie, OK I'm confused lol


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Laurel is beautiful. I love that cut!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely Laurel! Your groomer is doing an amazing job! I wish I had one for back up


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

So pretty....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful girl! You have a great groomer!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so pretty.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So pretty! Awntie has missed you, Laurel! xx


----------

